# Just getting into airbrushing



## Snyder61 (Nov 2, 2014)

Just ordered an airbrush and just started and I'm not very good lol. Just painting very basic patterns right now but would be interested in some guys posting some videos of them painting some lures or spoons so I could get some ideas also any tips or tricks would be very helpful this is my first time messing with an airbrush here are some things I've painted like I said I'm not any good so any pointers would be great!


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

Those are looking pretty good to me.


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Looking very nice! I am kicking around getting into it and only hope if I do my first ones look that good

There are some good videos on YouTube that I have watched


----------



## Snyder61 (Nov 2, 2014)

I just got into it and don't know much but I bought a passache talon and I use a compressor from harbour freight keep it at like 30 psi and it seems to spray ok I'm using createx paint. The shallow divers you see are ebay blanks 10 bucks for 10 they have rattles in them I think they will work. I'll check out YouTube always can learn stuff on there some of the paint jobs these guys do with airbrushes blow my mind


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

they looks pretty darn good to me, much better than i can do


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice start!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Have to agree with everyone else. Those paint jobs look awesome! You are the second person I've seen on here this week doing impressive work right out of the gate. Nice job and keep the pics coming.


----------



## Snyder61 (Nov 2, 2014)

I appreciate the kind words guys nothing has clear on it yet but still getting the hang of airbrushing .still can't get any detail but I'm sure it will come with time.


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

Very good for the first batch, I have to agree with eyes on you beginners...


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Looking good.


----------

